# Change preamplifier (krell) can be or not the best choice?



## mantex (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi to everybody.
I wanted to ask you a suggestion on the integration him an audio processor in my chain of home theather.
To the moment my room theather, is composed of sperakers of the brand B&W, and is compound of nr.08 speaker (of which nr.02 floor speakers for "front wide dsx" dsp), and then of nr.06 speakers (4 dipole for the surround and side + nr.02 fronts aloft "high dsx" dsp) plus more a central speaker, then all completed with nr.02 subwoofers (therefore a 15 +2).
For the mode of listening of the SACDs, use in analogical exit of my Oppo Bd-95 linking to the preamplifier Rotel RSP 1098, always passing in mode analogic rca to my Denon 4311 (mode direct using ext-in input 5+1) and then to the external ends of power amplifier to the speakers.
For the mode way of listening of the Blue-ray, with audio format HD, uses instead the wire HDMI from the Oppo and I directly connects me to my Denon 4311 for the listening.
When I see of the instead Blue-ray that they have only the audio Dolby Digital or DTS not HD, I prefer to pass with the optical wire from the Oppo to the preamplifier Rotel RSP 1098 and always in optic from the Rotel to the Denon 4311 in what feel that not only the audio is more full-bodied but and more detailed also.
Should not be best instead the Denon 4311 direct optical ? What the section of conversion or carriage in digital optical wire connection of the Rotel that increases the signal, in db, to the Denon? 
Now I wanted to insert in the audio chain after the Denon 4311 and before the ends, a processor Krell HTS 7.1, because many have pointed out me that the section analogical pre of the krell is superior both to the Rotel and to the Denon.
Not wanting to lose the calibration Audissey of my Denon 4311 and i wanted to insert the Krell after the Denon, but I don't know if I would have problems of impedance of volt with the ends, that I would link in balanced, to Rotel RMB 1095 and RB 993.
Could I always hold as preamplifier SACD my Rotel RSP 1098 besides or is it better to get away from the chain and to sell it?
Thanks of the suggestions and for you replies.
Paul


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Paul

I am a little confused with your question but I think I understand you are running upwards of 15 speakers and 2 subwoofers. As the Rotel does not have HDMI inputs, you are connecting the Oppo via analog cables to the Rotel and then outputting to the Denon or to a Rotel via the 7.1 channel ext inputs and then going on to the Main Amp ? This works very well and gives the benefit of the most pure sound. 

If DVD discs be they regular DVD or BR do NOT have Dolby HD or DTS HD sound tracks then yes you could use a regular digital output and not the HDMI, one the higher bit rate sound tracks are used, then you need HDMI.

I am a bit lost when you mention using a Krell HTS as a processor instead of the Denon as you will be bypassing all of the processing features by connecting with Analog cables so it is not all that likely that one unit would be better than the other. I would think that the Denon would be able to do all you need and the Krell and Rotel which are both very fine products, may be redundant.


----------



## mantex (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi Jack,

Thank you very much for your help.
Yes...sorry my bad english but you understand perfectly how is composed (yes speakers now are 15 + 2 subwoofers) and how i connected my preamplifier Rotel and AVR Denon 4311 in my home theather room.

With regard to the Krell, I'm not going to replace my Denon but only to add to the chain to take advantage of balanced analog connections between the Krell and the subsequent end amplifiers of the Rotel. 
Let's say I want to create a chain composed as follows: 

- Sacd = Oppo bd95 - analog RCA - Rotel Rsp 1098 - analog RCA - Denon 4311 - Analog - Krell HTS 7.1 - balanced XLR cables - the final two Rotel. 

- DVD or Blu-ray with dolby / dts hd = not Oppo bd95 - optical - Rotel Rsp 1098 - optical - Denon 4311 - optical o analog - Krell HTS 7.1 - balanced XLR cables - the final two Rotel. 

- Blueray HD DTS / Dolby HD = Oppo bd95 - HDMI - Denon 4311 - analog RCA - Krell HTS 7.1 - balanced XLR cables - the final two Rotel. 

Of course all of these connections are routed to the Denon 4311 in order to use the calibration Audyssey Multi XT in the case of signal to be decoded, and exploiting the distances tones and level of physical distance of the speakers found in the calibration to feel pure audio direct . 
Of course distances and tones level of the volumes of the two audio processors, Rotel Rsp 1098 and Krell HTS 7.1, would be left at zero levels. 
You tells me that there may be redundancy between the Rotel and the Krell, but refers to the connection in analog, optical, or both? 
Do you think that provocherei damage to the finals using the chain link? 
Or do you mean that the audio signal in db or lose in purity?

Thanks for your attention and suggests.

Paul


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Paul

I understand you better now and I think that should work fine. I was thinking that the Denon, Rotel and Krell were doing the same thing and they are not.

Let me know how this works out.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

wow that's confusing. I don't understand adding all the processors wouldn't they each end up processing a processed signal? All the processors are 7.1 yet it looks like you have it set up for 11.1 (Left, Right, Center, Front H, Front W, Side Surround, Rear Surround, and 2 subs). I thought you needed either Audessey DSX or Dolby Pro Logic IIz to process those

next the balanced cables....if you leave your source unbalanced it will stay unbalanced, the only thing you gain but using balanced cables at the end is perhaps the may have some thicker shielding but I doubt it.

To be honest I would trade the Rotel, Denon and the money for the Krell for a Marantz 8801 11.1 preamp processor, hook your Oppo to that via HDMI then unbalanced cables from the Marantz to your amps.


----------



## mantex (Dec 31, 2013)

Andre said:


> wow that's confusing. I don't understand adding all the processors wouldn't they each end up processing a processed signal? All the processors are 7.1 yet it looks like you have it set up for 11.1 (Left, Right, Center, Front H, Front W, Side Surround, Rear Surround, and 2 subs). I thought you needed either Audessey DSX or Dolby Pro Logic IIz to process those
> 
> next the balanced cables....if you leave your source unbalanced it will stay unbalanced, the only thing you gain but using balanced cables at the end is perhaps the may have some thicker shielding but I doubt it.
> 
> To be honest I would trade the Rotel, Denon and the money for the Krell for a Marantz 8801 11.1 preamp processor, hook your Oppo to that via HDMI then unbalanced cables from the Marantz to your amps.


Hi Andre,

Thank you for you reply and suggest.

I agree with you that use audio processors in that way is not to use them. 
In fact, my argument is based on the possibility of connecting the processors in the case fails to sell the Rotel processor before finding the opportunity to take the Krell processor which is better as analog preamp. 
The pre-amp Marantz 8801 that I have proposed is a great product that I will consider. 
The problem is that at the top, and side surround back and front high, hanging on the wall of speakers are powered by the Denon 4311 (which are 140w), while tower speakers are powered by the two rotel (200w). 
If I had to go to the Marantz 8801 I should buy an other amplifier for the speakers of the upper hanging on the wall. 
Thank you for additional suggestions you can give me. 
Hi.

Paul


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello Paul

IF you happen to deside to go with the Marantz and need amps, have a look at Emotiva the XPA series are a good deal


----------

